# Look at this motorhome - what do you think to it?



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh I would love this motorhome and just love the keypad combination door lock! The commentary is in German I believe - so I cannot understand what they are saying but the vehicle itself looks fabulous.

Why can't UK motorhomes have such beautfully upholstered seating instead of the less comfortable bus style ones that the UK manufacturers seem to fit in most models?

Anyway, take a look at this video and let me know if you are impressed also?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2JA-XAcDxs

Sue


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Sue These are the Concorde Charisma which are available in the UK from a company called Southdowns, They do have a website where you can look at various designs

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/2007concorde/2007charisma/index.html


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Another motorhome I was really impressed with is the 2009 Airstream Interstate Dodge Sprinter. I would really love something like this if ever we were to downsize to a smaller vehicle in the future:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4ZLF7NVoe4

I think it is absolutely fabulous and I cannot get over just how many excellent features are packed into a relatively small space.

Sue


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Very tasty but would you want to pay the price!

Top of the range British vans circa £63k, that one £100k plus no doubt, you pays your money and takes your choice.

Peter


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm impressed by the professional depth and quality of the TV review. especially from a caravan show.

Come on, Chris at the Caravan Channel (Sky 166) let's see what you can do for us MHers.


SD


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

We had one of these parked next door to us at Thetford Forest last month, made our Bel-Air look very small you can see it in the background here...










Its blurred because I was concentrating on our machine 

Fantastic cream leather interior from what we could see from outside, but serious money needed to buy one.

Neil


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Very tasty but would you want to pay the price!
> 
> Top of the range British vans circa £63k, that one £100k plus no doubt, you pays your money and takes your choice.
> 
> Peter


Unfortunately, Peter unless we win the lottery we couldn't afford £100k but if we struck lucky ever then I'd be ordering one ASAP.

I know we pays our money etc but surely it wouldn't cost that much more to provide a little more luxury re the seating. We have a lovely 18 month Auto Trail Cheyenne 840S and we are delighted with it, so I'm not complaining at all, I love it - but nevertheless, it cost a lot of money and I just feel that the seating in both ours and most modern UK motorhomes leaves a lot to be desired. I would rather have paid a couple of hundred pounds more for something more sumptious or at least been given the option!

Never mind if I win the lottery this Saturday I'll order one through you if you can get hold of one for me? 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Concorde*

More info is available here, Sue, in respect of the Concorde range.

For about a third of the price though, how about a coach conversion - to your spec, a washer, dryer, dishwasher, special dog areas etc etc - go no girl, be my first customer

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*A Class*

Sorry - off topic - Neilmac - do you have more pics of your Belair please? Either to post or PM.

Thanks.

Russell


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Go to Southdowns website here:--

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/galleries/concorde.php

page down to 'Miscellaneous Concorde Pictures' select 'Concorde Factory Tour 2005'.. see them being built, very interesting.

Many more Concorde pictures on Southdown's Site too........that front is just *so* ugly though!

£100,000? and the rest!

Harvey


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Concorde*



Rapide561 said:


> More info is available here, Sue, in respect of the Concorde range.
> 
> For about a third of the price though, how about a coach conversion - to your spec, a washer, dryer, dishwasher, special dog areas etc etc - go no girl, be my first customer
> 
> Russell


Good thinking that, ive always wanted to do that, it would be afun build  thing is trying to find the right base :thumbleft: :bom:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Concorde*



Rapide561 said:


> For about a third of the price though, how about a coach conversion - to your spec, a washer, dryer, dishwasher, special dog areas etc etc - go no girl, be my first customer
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell,

Are you going into business doing conversions??????? Sounds really interesting - so tell me more?

Sue


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice, I did wonder what they were like as a guy down the road from me had one in his drive a while back.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Coach*

Hi Sue and all

No I am not planning on going into business with conversions, but I would love one. My current avatar shows a pic of a Bova coach on a DAF chassis. The coach industry is similar to the motorhome world in that there are two key components - the chassis - ie Fiat, Ford, Merc etc on a motorhome and Volvo, DAF, Scania etc on a coach.

The habitation area on a motorhome - Swift, AutoCruise etc is likened to the coach builders such as Bova, VanHool and Plaxton - the latter from the UK.

The drawbacks with a coach conversion are...

1) Pitching. 
2) Resale - almost impossible. What would Peter (JohnsCross) think I one rolled in as a part ex? 
3) Cost of base vehicle - but £10,000 would get you a H reg Plaxton Expressliner, forty grand would get you a nice piece of kit. 
4) Licencing. The coach would have to be changed to a private HGV and, being about 12000kg, a HGV licence is needed. (That is slightly debatable though as, with a coach is disguise as a motorhone, you would not be allowed to take your HGV test in it - same scenario as the heavy American tackle. This thread though is not the place to debate licencing and I raise the issue merely as a point.)
5) Heating and cooling - long story - but not the easiest to resolve.

The plus points...

Washer, dryer, dishwasher, granite worktops, 600 gallons of fresh, a "real" toilet, domestic combi boiler, spa bath, granite worktops, dedicated doggy area etc. Due to the space available, appliances would be "domestic" and as such are priced competitively. Equally, B&Q type wardrobes and so on would easily fit as the payload would not be an issue.

If I were to do a conversion, it would likely be on a Bova - as per the pic. The wind cheating design gives great fuel economy and 15 - 18 mpg is not unheard for a fully loaded coach with the aircon running. I would also want DAF running gear.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Russell

It sounds like a fascinating idea. How about the passenger / luggage arrangement? There seems to be ahuge amount of underfloor area. Would you refloor it? Or would the domestic stuff (e.g. washing machine) go under floor?

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Floor*

Hi

To alter the floor is possible but is tremendously expensive. It can be done though at a variety of coach rebuilders - most of them located in the Blackpool area.

Using the Bova avatar as an example, there is no rear boot. The engine is at the back. The side lockers are the luggage compartment although one would be partially taken with a spare wheel. A 600 gallon gresh tank would take up a huge space and also a gixed gas tank. A genny would also be need as the likelihood of find a site that could accomodate such a unit and provide EHU is restricted. The forward locker would the carry cycles and so on, along with deck chairs and the usual paraphenalia. I think all appliances would be inside, integrated under the work top. A Bova like that has a payload of about 5 tonnes. This would alter though in motorhome format as the weight of the seats and overheaf racks come out, and in goes all the clutter.

Don't get me started on this, you all know I want to be a BovaBoy again!

Russell

Grrrrrr said the beefy DAF.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell,

If ever we decide to sell up our home and go full timing in a Motorhome I would seriously look at such options as a coach conversion or a luxury RV but would you have to hold a HGV licence to drive such a vehicle?

Sue


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I was speaking to Andrew Ayling from Southdowns at the NEC show. Refering to the Concorde factory he said "If they can find a better way of doing something, they'll do it" Fantastic vans :love9:

Anone care to comment on the function of the toothed belt in pictures 30 & 131Picture 30 & Picture 131

D.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

davesport said:


> Anone care to comment on the function of the toothed belt in pictures 30 & 131


Hi Dave

It seems to link 4 screws which look like they lift the framework up and down. I would guess it raises and lowers the cab seating, but why you'd want to motorise it, and do both at the same time, is a bit of a mystery 8O

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bova*



Sonesta said:


> Hi Russell,
> 
> If ever we decide to sell up our home and go full timing in a Motorhome I would seriously look at such options as a coach conversion or a luxury RV but would you have to hold a HGV licence to drive such a vehicle?
> 
> Sue


I would say yes sue, a HGV licence. A Bova is currently classed as a PCV with the DVLA, but changing it to a motorhome means it becomes a PHGV - private heavy goods vehicle. However, the transport department would not allow you to take a lorry test using the converted vehicle so it could be argued that it is not a lorry at all.

If you really want to get your teeth into licences, have a look at a really old thread, with many a contribution from GeorgeTelford.

Russell

In fact, I shall add it here, as it is worth a read and a cup of tea.

HGV thread. 

Edit - if you want to read more about licencing, try this thread too.

More about licencing


----------



## Dorsetdon (Jun 2, 2009)

For anyone thinking of buying from Southdowns please read my posts. *I believe that they are truly the worst dealer in the UK.*


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> Oh I would love this motorhome and just love the keypad combination door lock! The commentary is in German I believe - so I cannot understand what they are saying but the vehicle itself looks fabulous.
> 
> Why can't UK motorhomes have such beautfully upholstered seating instead of the less comfortable bus style ones that the UK manufacturers seem to fit in most models?
> 
> ...


Hi Sue.
They are only just catching up with the American RV manufacturers. Airstream had the 'touch' keypad entry and locker system back in 1988.

Ray.


----------

